# New motor mounts...any tips???



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...getting some pretty bad vibes in the steering wheel, so picked up new stabillizer bar bushings, motor mounts, and tranny mount. Anything to look out for, or is it all pretty straight forward. Thanx in advance...

...oh yea, 95 PU 2wd...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Why would you replace all that without knowing what was causing the vibration? I bet it wasn't cheap.

Have you had your tires balanced recently? Also, check your wheels for any mud or debris stuck inside.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...OK, I guess I should tell the whole story. So I've noticed the vibration in the steering wheel for about the last 6 months. Its a steady vibration, I get it starting at about 60mph, and it goes away when I let off the gas, so its tied to the motor/RPM's. Also, I just got new tires in Oct. I took it to the dealer on Monday, and they come back with a 1300 estimate. That was for 2 mew motor mounts, one tranny mount, stab. bar bushings, new shocks, and tire balance. I say forget the shocks, and I go ahead and buy the mounts and bushings. About $300 in parts...saving about 600 in labor.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you have the two-piece driveshaft? Checked the carrier bearing for that?


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I think I do have the 2 peice, there is a u-joint between the tranny and the rear diff., so I'm assuming thats the 2 piece u'r talking about. I noticed the center bearing, I pulled on everything, and didn't notice anything that seemed loose. Any other ways to check it?

I got the motor mounts, and the tranny mount in place, and honestly I can tell much difference in the vibration. I'd be pist, the only comfort is knowing how I'd feel if I'd have paid the full price for the dealer to do it. One of the motor mounts had sheered away from the rubber cusion, so I guess it did need replacing.

...any other tips other than the center shaft bearing?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

if you don't feel it in the seat I'd look up front and start with a front to back tire rotation then test drive.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

..no, I don't feel it in the seat, just the steering wheel. I just got new tires in October w/balancing, so that makes me think its not the tires.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Just suggesting something that won't cost you any money, just your time as a place to start and double check. Tires can become unbalanced at times. Then go from there, having ruled out a possibility. Good Luck, Z


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

have you looked at the steering linkage? ball joints, frt suspension bushings? just because the tires are new doesnt mean you didnt throw a weight off. do some trouble shooting instead of throwing money at it.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Actually sometimes tires can be out-of-round and/or "separated" right from the factory. I work at a tire shop and it does happen.

Or you could have a bent rim and they didn't tell you.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

lumbee,

Find a shop that has a Hunter GSP 9700 Hunter GSP9700 Wheel Vibration Control System.

This machine can check for 'road force balance' & bad rims.

Tom


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Yontrop said:


> Actually sometimes tires can be out-of-round and/or "separated" right from the factory. I work at a tire shop and it does happen.
> .


I had this happen due to a nail hole that got repaired. I felt the vibration but couldn't see anything wrong with the tire. It took a shop to spot it, a slight bulge in the tire. Then we let the air out of the tire and the minor bulge became a cancerous lump on the tread of the tire. Scary.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...thanx for all the advice, but like I mentioned earlier the vibration goes away when I let off the throttle. If it were tires/wheels/suspention wouldn't it continue even after I let off the throttle?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

not necessarily, when you have the foot on the throttle you are creating a forward force for the vehicle, when taken off, that force is gone. drivetrain or suspension would be the most probable culprit.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

> drivetrain or suspension would be the most probable culprit.


...i concur. i pulled on the drive shaft some while i was under the truck changing the mounts, however everything seemed solid. looks like i can change the shocks for 100 smacks, so i may go that route next and see if thats the problem before getting into drive train issues...


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

I also have a driveline vibration. Mine is a combination of several problems. Tires balanced, center bearing replaced, drive shaft balanced. All of them were causing problems and the remaining issue I've discovered is the trans. After eliminating all the small stuff I can feel the main bearings in the trans going away! Currently looking for a donor unit to fix or use it for training.
I bought the truck used, high miles and not running, ($100) it's been a 18 month nightmare! Constantly working on a truck that should have been salvaged. ONE MORE YEAR and I can buy something newer.
You may have throw-out bearing probs and possibly alignment bushing gone or worn out.
There are brackets that connect the trans with the engine underneath if not installed,(like mine) may be causing the vibe under power.
Vibrations are not always easy. I'm sick of fooling with mine but cant afford another yet.
Good luck, keep us informed.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

What brackets are those? The trans should be bolted to the engine in the first place, I don't know why external brackets would be necessary. Are you talking about the transmission mount?


----------



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

lumbee and mossman, I wrote the following to another forum. The problem u may have may be a driveshaft timing problem. I still have the problem and don't drive the truck because I can't find anyone who knows how to fix it. 

(I have an 86.5 nissan hard body kingcab 4x4, 4cylinder. I had a trans problem, the key broke out of the keyway in the main shaft. it was repaired. when i got the truck back the drive shaft wobbled at around 35 mph, it can be felt in the seat of your pants. The trans shop could not fix it as a matter of fact they pretended like there was no problem til i got mad. 

In the past I had a new center bearing put in. after the job the drive shaft wobbled. no one could fix it. i was told to go to AMCO, the guy there knew what was wrong, fixed it in 30 mins. for free, this was years ago. now, I can't find anyone to fix the problem, Amco, or anyone for that matter. 
I believe it was called a timing problem; which i have mentioned to all the mechanic's still no one can fix it.)

There was know problem before I had the trans repaired, in the same way there was no problem with the driveshaft before I had the center bearing replaced years earlier. Mechanics just have problems with this it seems. If anyone knows how to fix it please let me know.

Hope this helps
And, hope someone can assist me in this on going problem.
Thanks


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I don't think I ever updated this thread. My problem was the woodruff keys that hold the 5th gear in place were worn out. Part of my symtoms was I only got the vibration in 5th gear. After about a year the tranny started knocking, and I knew something had to be done, so I pulled the trans and opened it up and found the problem with the keys.

In retrospect this was caused by me towing in 5th gear. 88path, I'll save you the typing...yes, I know I'm a bone head for towing in 5th gear! The gear itself was fine...or at least the gear teeth were, but the keys were toast...the gear just fell off the shaft when I was taking it apart. Here is the thread I created for the job...

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/138899-95-pickup-tranny-rebuild-thread.html


----------



## azmike (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks 4 letting me know. 

So, do u know anything about drive shaft timing as I spoke of. Appearently you didn't have any problem after u reinstaled everything.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...naw, don't anything about drive shaft timing...I just put everything back together the way it came apart...nothing to be "timed" as far as the drive shaft goes...


----------

